

Ask YC: learning to draw - cousin_it

Hello fellow news.yc'ers, I need your advice. The problem is this: I am a competent programmer, but have no skills, talent or natural inclination for drawing and graphic design. Lately it's been stopping me from doing some interesting things with my projects.<p>How to get a baseline skill level at drawing? How long should it take? Any experiences with online lessons? I'm quite willing to make a time investment comparable to learning a foreign language, about ten hours a week.<p>Thanks in advance for all advice!
======
goofygrin
If you want freehand art (like sketching), I recommend "drawing on the right
side of the brain"

<http://www.drawright.com/>

~~~
cousin_it
Thanks!

------
noodle
i'd suggest that you learn to use photoshop, do the basics, photo
manipulation, cool patterns, etc.. read some photoshop tutorials and such.

although thats not freehand art, it'll help get you there in multiple ways.
its a good place to start.

